# 'debug.composition.type' is affecting rendering speed?



## AndroidON (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi!

I have found something strange so I want to ask about it.

There's a 'debug.composition.type' line in build.prop.

And default value of it is 'debug.composition.type=gpu'.

I've googled about it and found 4 options about it.

It can be changed to 'cpu','gpu','mdp','c2d'.

Can anybody explain what these options exactly meaning?

I got noticeable UI rendering performance improvement and browser scroll fps improvement when I set it to 'mdp' or 'c2d'.

But when I set it, video get pixelated.

I don't watch video files so it doesn't matter much for me but maybe some of you will don't like it.

I hope somebody can fix it.

PS. This is tested after flashing new adreno 2xx driver from qualcom.


----------

